# Officer Shot in Brockton 62 Taber @ Court



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Shots fire at police 
stop team in route 
party barricaded in home at 62 Taber armed with AR
Brockton Police Live Audio Feed


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Brockton officer shot X2 Code 13 officer is alert and conscious Xport to hosp.


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

BROCKTON, MASS. (WHDH) - A police officer has been rushed to the hospital after being shot in Brockton on Thursday and a SWAT team is being called in to deal with the barricaded suspect, sources tell 7NEWS’ Steve Cooper.

Video from Sky7-HD showed an ambulance transporting a patient believed to be the injured officer to Boston Medical Center.

The officer’s injury is believed to be non-life-threatening, according to 7NEWS sources.

The suspect is believed to be barricaded on Taber Avenue in Brockton, sources said. A SWAT team is being called into secure the scene.


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

*Police officer hospitalized after being shot in Brockton, expected to recover*











October 07, 2021 at 7:23 pm EDTBy Boston 25 News Staff
BROCKTON, Mass. — A Brockton Police officer was shot twice on Taber Avenue in the city Thursday, multiple sources confirmed to Boston 25 News. State Police escorted that officer to Boston Medical Center, where multiple sources now confirm that the officer is expected to recover.

A suspect is currently barricaded at the scene of the shooting. The Massachusetts State Police Air Wing responded to the scene.

Multiple sources confirmed to Boston 25 News that the officer was a member of the police department’s Gang Unit.


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1446249958076817415


----------



## Sooty (Nov 1, 2018)

Shot 4 times thank God for his vest! 

Props to Boston PD for clearing the path to the hospital and maintaining a presence outside. Way to show up!

This guy might've been a vet... that's unconfirmed but a friend was doing some digging and found military pics pertaining to the family. 

Thankfully the officer will recover physically, though we all know being shot 4X can be psychologically damaging as well as either damaging shot could be career ending.


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

I have the dispatch audio if you want to hear it. The pucker factor is about a 10!


----------



## 02136colonel (Jul 21, 2018)

RodneyFarva said:


> I have the dispatch audio if you want to hear it. The pucker factor is about a 10!


I heard it last night… question for you- does a Signal 13 mean an OT? Or something else?


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

02136colonel said:


> I heard it last night… question for you- does a Signal 13 mean an OT? Or something else?


Over Time? Sure does! in this case.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

I saw there was a candle light vigil for the shooter near the scene. At first, I was angry but as I watched the story, my attitude changed. I can't speak for anyone at all, but the atmosphere seemed pretty clear, they were mourning a friend and relative who obviously had some very serious issues. I have no problem with that and would like to think that anyone one of US would feel a terrible loss if someone we cared about were to die tragically and needlessly. My heart goes out to those who are in mourning. Of course better him than the Officer, but it's truly sad that ANYONE had to die.

And my feelings are based primarily on the fact that NO ONE started crying for Justice and blaming the cops. Again, I'm going on one newscast, who knows what was going on that wasn't shown, but my outrage diminished as I watched the story.

God Bless the Officer and thank GOD he's out of the hospital already, that's a great sign of his physical recovery, but as SOOTY pointed out, his psychological recovery must be attended to so that he can move on.


----------



## Sooty (Nov 1, 2018)

Kilvinsky said:


> I saw there was a candle light vigil for the shooter near the scene. At first, I was angry but as I watched the story, my attitude changed. I can't speak for anyone at all, but the atmosphere seemed pretty clear, they were mourning a friend and relative who obviously had some very serious issues. I have no problem with that and would like to think that anyone one of US would feel a terrible loss if someone we cared about were to die tragically and needlessly. My heart goes out to those who are in mourning. Of course better him than the Officer, but it's truly sad that ANYONE had to die.
> 
> And my feelings are based primarily on the fact that NO ONE started crying for Justice and blaming the cops. Again, I'm going on one newscast, who knows what was going on that wasn't shown, but my outrage diminished as I watched the story.
> 
> God Bless the Officer and thank GOD he's out of the hospital already, that's a great sign of his physical recovery, but as SOOTY pointed out, his psychological recovery must be attended to so that he can move on.


The vigil was for the original victim - the reason the neighborhood called 911 in the first place. Not for the shooter.

I wanna know what became of his dog. 😟

(NOT that I want to adopt it - but it's an innocent victim in this. 😪 )


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Sooty, you always have the details. Thank you.


----------

